# Using Langka Blob Eliminator to repair an old chip



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,

I've been here a while and I thought I would give something back 

I'm a newbie at detailing lark and I don't have a DA.

Anyway, when I was first cleaning my car, I came across some dark patches which I first thought was tar spots. I rubbed one with tardis and nothing happened. I had a closer look and realised it was a blob of touch up paint on a paint chip. The touch up paint had gone outside the indent of the chip and had a dark raised surface that looked like a tar spot! Of course, the touch up paint had dried and the paint chip was still visible.

I've had a look at the other sticky threads on how to repair paints chips and I'm not ready to do wet sanding and the such like!

So I came across the Langka blob remover on 



. No sanding and it removes the blobs. I read somewhere in one of the reviews that someone had used it successfully on old paint so I thought I would have a go! No sanding; this had to be worth a try.

This is the kit - it comes with a credit card size piece of plastic which is handy to apply the pressure.



Detailed Instructions are here on the Langka website 
But basically
1. Clean the chip area.
2. Put touch up paint into the chip and let it dry
3. Use the Langka Blob Eliminate to smooth out the surface.

This is the chip - I've put a bit of masking tape next to the chip to make it easier to find each time.



Wrap the a bit of lint free cloth onto the plastic card



Put a bit of the solution on the lint free cloth.





Then gently rub up and down next to the blob.




That's it basically. After 2-3 minutes, the paint will start softening and be removed by the solution. You can now see more clearly the chip indent that the larger original blob was covering. Now you only have to deal with the chip and you don't have to 'wet sand' the excess away :thumb: If you have a second look at the original picture, you can see the deeper colour part of the blob which is where the chip is, and all the surrounding area was actually excess paint!

The solution does not remove the clear coat so only the paint blob gets removed.



Buff off.



The result. No wet sanding involved and takes minutes to do.



An experience tip - don't be miserly with the solution, there is plenty in the bottle to remove lots of blobs. If you have too little solution and it starts drying out then you can mar the paint (like I did!)

You can then follow the suggested solution of putting touch up paint into the chip, letting it dry, and the using the solution to remove any excess.

I have already bought Dr. ColourChip so that's what I'm going to use. The proper tutorial video is 



.

You get the paint, the lint free cloth, buffing cloth, the Sealact Solution and some mini paint brushes. I'm going to be using the plastic card from the Langka Blob Eliminator kit



I just dipped a ****tail stick into the paint bottle and spread the paint over the chip ... all over and around ... and let it dry for a few minutes. You can leave it for up to an hour.



You put the sealact onto the lint free cloth. Not enough hands to take a photo of this 

Then you rub away the excess Dr. ColourChips paint with their Sealact on lint free cloth. I'm using the plastic (does not come with Dr. ColourChip Kit, but you can use an old credit card or any other straight edge) to avoid point pressure to 'dig' away the paint that is in the chip.



Buff off the residue and this is the result.



Zooming in a bit. I found it was basically half filled. But much better than before. Just need to do it a few more time to 'fill' it. It may work better with genuine touch up paint, but as I already have Dr. ColourChip paint so that's what I used.



And its reasonably quick too. I was doing all the major chips on my bonnet, about half required the blob eliminator and it took about 45 minutes.



I was very impressed by the Langka Blob Eliminator as it allowed me to remove excess paint without sanding; very safe; no reduction in clear coat thickness  :thumb:

I got mine from Frost . There is a more expensive kit includes a cleaner and clearcoat.

Anyway I was very impressed and had to write it up  :thumb:


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

I just found out that photobucket are going to removing third party hosting so I've edited the post to use imgur picture hosting so the pictures will stay up


----------

